# Hobby-EM in Pracht/Au am 11.07.2009



## Marc B (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

die "European Challenge of Mountainbiking" rückt immer näher - wer von euch wird alles zu dem Rennen kommen?

Ich habe bisher nur von der Strecke gehört und bin total gespannt!

Beste Grüße und Ride on,
Marc

P.S.:Weitere Infos hier: http://www.german-a-cup.de/european-challenge-of-mountainbiking


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die "European Challenge of Mountainbiking" rückt immer näher - wer von euch wird alles zu dem Rennen kommen?
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin dabei - aber nur um Euch anzufeuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2009)

Sehr vorbildlich Die Rennatmosphäre wird bestimmt klasse!


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2009)

Iris & ich werden wohl hin müssen 


Dieser schöne 25%-Anstieg wird Dir dieses Jahr wohl erspart bleiben:


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Ã¼brigens eine so schÃ¶ne Streckenbeschreibung von rippi3 gefunden, die kann ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:

_Aus dem Tagebuch der Rippies:

Heute waren wir in Pracht und haben zu FuÃ die Rennstrecke begutachtet. Gut, dass wir unsere Bergsteiger-Schuhe angezogen hatten, denn kurz nach dem Start beim Sportplatz geht es im Wald einen mÃ¤chtig steilen Weg hinunter (die Rampe) - hier steht beim Rennen die Lichtschranke fÃ¼r die Geschwindigkeitsmessung, ein neuer Rekord bringt 100 â¬. Bei meinem aktuellen technischen FahrkÃ¶nnen ist das meine erste Stelle zum Absteigen. 
Mit viel Ãbung, bei Trockenheit und guter Tagesform kÃ¶nnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir den Berg irgendwann auch auf dem Fahrrad herunter fahren kÃ¶nnen, denn unten ist eine ganz gute Auslaufzone. Diese muss man auch ganz dringend mit viel Schwung durchfahren, um den darauffolgenden steilen Anstieg zumindest bis zur HÃ¤lfte hochzukommen. Oben wird es allerdings wieder so steil, das man absteigen muss. Danach kann man auf einem normalen Waldweg ein gutes StÃ¼ck fahren, bevor es in einen anspruchsvollen Wald-Trail mit fast senkrechtem Einstieg geht (Schiebestelle). Auf der Fahrt bergab holpert man Ã¼ber unzÃ¤hlige Wurzeln â mit reichlich Ãbung und viel trocknender Sonne kÃ¶nnen wir den abschnittsweise fahren. 
Hier sollte ein SanitÃ¤ter postiert sein, um uns die blutenden Wunden zu verbinden â sicher werden wir in dem Trail mehrfach stÃ¼rzen.


Unten kÃ¶nnen wir dann nach einer kleinen Schikane auf dem Waldweg ein bisschen ausruhen. Ca. ab hier mÃ¼ssten wir mit den ersten schnellen Fahrern von hinten rechnen, die uns Ã¼berrunden und sollten uns daher schÃ¶n rechts halten, sonst:

Die vielen HÃ¶henmeter, die wir gerade nach unten gefahren (oder geschoben) haben, mÃ¼ssen wir jetzt wieder hinauf. Der steile Waldweg heiÃt KniebeiÃer (Kotzberg) und sieht so aus, als wenn er seinem Namen alle Ehre macht (steil und ewig lang). 
Oben kÃ¶nnen wir dann ganz kurz wieder verschnaufen - dort steht eine Bank, bevor es einen fÃ¼r uns unfahrbaren, steilen Trail hinauf geht, der Ã¼ber und Ã¼ber von Wurzeln Ã¼bersÃ¤ht ist (heiÃt Wurzelsepp). Bei heiÃem Wetter im Hochsommer ist selbst das hochschieben hier eine Herausforderung, die uns alles abverlangen wird. Deshalb sollte hier der nÃ¤chste SanitÃ¤ter postiert werden, der uns im Notfall mit zusÃ¤tzlichem Sauerstoff am leben halten kann. 
Nach dieser Schiebepassage sieht man schon wieder den Sportplatz. Leider darf man dann noch nicht ins Ziel fahren, sondern fÃ¤hrt wieder links einen schÃ¶nen Waldtrail mit viel Schatten hinunter. Hier gibt es viele BaumstÃ¼mpfe und Wurzeln â ist aber fahrbar, solange es trocken ist und man nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt. 
SpÃ¤testens ab jetzt sollten wir anfangen zu beten, dass uns Solanum bald Ã¼berholt, damit wir das Martyrium nicht noch einmal Ã¼ber uns ergehen lassen mÃ¼ssen. 
In der Hoffnung, dass wir nicht noch âSnakebiteâ und âsteile Heikeâ fahren mÃ¼ssen,
geht es ab jetzt nur noch bergauf bis zur Ziellinie am Sportplatz. 
Eigentlich hatte ich mir meine Anwesenheit bei dem Rennen ganz anders vorgestellt. _


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2009)

Schade um den Steilanstieg, sowas mag ich immer sehr


----------



## Marc B (27. Juni 2009)

> Leider ist der "Sickmüller" bzw. "Steile Heike" mittlerweile durch Regenbrüche kaum noch fahrbar. Ist also eine reine Laufpassage. Soll er 2010 wieder in die Strecke?



Naja, wenn er durch Wetterschäden nicht mehr fahrbar ist, kann man auch getrost darauf verzichten....



> *Neues aus Pracht - Dirtline und Pumptrack sind in Arbeit*
> 
> ...und wenn es trocken ist, werden auch Teilstücke in die Strecke integriert. Dann wird es in einigen Rennen vielleicht auch eine Style-Bewertung geben.



@Bonne: Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, willst du die XCler wirklich über eure Dirtjumps schicken?;


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2009)

Wird der Geschwindigkeitsmesser in der "Halfpipe" nur während des Rennens benutzt oder kann jeder den Rekord während des Tages versuchen zu brechen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich nur im Rennen, aber die Idee das als eigenen Contest einzubauen ...ich denk mal drüber nach

Bonne

Vielleicht: 2 Versuche 5 Euro Startgeld und Preise ....da lässt sich jedoch frühestens 2010 machen ....


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur im Rennen, aber die Idee das als eigenen Contest einzubauen ...ich denk mal drüber nach
> 
> Bonne



Hast schon Preise für die Kids?
Hab dann noch was auf Lager (also echte Lagerware ).
Stickwort BGL: Flasche  mit innenliegender Pumpe.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur im Rennen, aber die Idee das als eigenen Contest einzubauen ...ich denk mal drüber nach
> 
> Bonne
> 
> Vielleicht: 2 Versuche 5 Euro Startgeld und *Preise* ....da lässt sich jedoch frühestens 2010 machen ....



Was brauchst Du? 
Bis 2010 schaffe ich das. (Kleiner Insider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2009)

ICH VERFLUCHE MEINEN JOB


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ICH VERFLUCHE MEINEN JOB




Eines Tages wirst Du sagen: ich war jung und brauchte das Geld 

Was'n los? Must Du am 11. arbeiten?


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2009)

> (Leicht) geÃ¤nderte Startzeiten in Pracht!
> 
> In Pracht haben wir die Startgruppen wie letztes Jahr etwas entzerrt. Die Startaufstellung erfolgt nach bewÃ¤hrter Marnier, wie sie die "Bergisch Gladbacher" vorgemacht haben. Die Teilnehmer aus meiner AG werden mit Schildern die einzelnen Startgruppen aufstellen. Die ersten 5 werden nach Generalausschreibung nach Gesamtklassement aufgestellt. Kleines Video vom Pumptrack mit Deerk unter "weiterlesen"
> 
> ...



Wie sieht denn der Pumptrack-Contest genau aus?


----------



## Reiler (6. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hast schon Preise für die Kids?
> Hab dann noch was auf Lager (also echte Lagerware ).
> Stickwort BGL: Flasche  mit innenliegender Pumpe.




das muss unbedingt sein für die kids...

ich werinner mich letztes jahr an den poison cup im winter. da haben die 3 kinder jeder ne flasche apfelsaft bekommen...die waren stolz wie die großen...
irgendwas sollte man denen in die hand drücken!


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hast schon Preise für die Kids?
> Hab dann noch was auf Lager (also echte Lagerware ).
> Stickwort BGL: Flasche  mit innenliegender Pumpe.



Dann schick mir bitte die Lagerware. ODer gib die den KTT-01ern mit.

Famile Betz ist ja zum ersten Rennen da.
Danle im voraus
Bonne


----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2009)

Hej Bonne, erklär' mal das Format des Pumptrack-Contests, please


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist Deerks Baustelle ...Wenn es shifft ist es eh nicht möglich, denke ich.
Das Wetter soll ja eh feucht statt heiß un dtrocken sein. http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=bba8971f1e4ced6772874f26ffae86cc


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> *das muss unbedingt sein für die kids...*
> 
> ich werinner mich letztes jahr an den poison cup im winter. da haben die 3 kinder jeder ne flasche apfelsaft bekommen...die waren stolz wie die großen...
> irgendwas sollte man denen in die hand drücken!







Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dann schick mir bitte die Lagerware. ODer gib die den KTT-01ern mit.
> 
> Famile Betz ist ja zum ersten Rennen da.
> Danle im voraus
> Bonne



Yepp, Cheffe. Mach ich. Kläre heute noch ab, 
ob die 50 QUICKER Flaschen inkl. innenliegender Bikepumpe mit der Familie Betz zu Dir kommen oder ob es durch DHL gebracht wird.

VG Martin


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Iris & ich werden wohl hin müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser schöne 25%-Anstieg wird Dir dieses Jahr wohl erspart bleiben:



Das sieht nach Wurzelsepp aus, der bleibt

Der Sickmüller mit fast 30 ist raus!


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Wurzelsepp aus, der bleibt
> 
> Der Sickmüller mit fast 30 ist raus!



Dachte das sei der Sickmüller.
Aber stimmt, ist Wurzelsepp!

BTW: Habe vor den Startbogen Freitag Nachmittag mitzubringen.
Weißt Du schon wann Du am Sportplatz sein wirst?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


>



Wird DHL werden, ich muss Dir ja noch die Flyer beilegen.


----------



## deerk (7. Juli 2009)

servus... 

also zum pumptrack contest...

3 runden auf zeit wer auf dem track pedaliert ist raus 
2 läufe der beste zählt...

soll in erster linie spass machen und zeigen 
das biken auch ohne treten echt anstrengend sein kann 

hoffen wir auf gutes wetter 


ride on
D.


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wird DHL werden, ich muss Dir ja noch die Flyer beilegen.



Ist auf dem Weg zu Dir.
DHL hat das Paket bereits abgeholt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2009)

juchhu


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> juchhu



Name ist Programm.

Viel Spass mit den anderen Spielsachen aus Polen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dachte das sei der Sickmüller.
> Aber stimmt, ist Wurzelsepp!
> 
> BTW: Habe vor den Startbogen Freitag Nachmittag mitzubringen.
> ...



Sag mir wann ich da sein soll!


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Sag mir wann ich da sein soll!



Ich denke ich bin so ab ca. 16:00 Uhr für 2 h da.


BTW: wer war das?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juli 2009)

??????

Ich fahre da aber auch sehr Emotionslos, wenn überhaupt.
Ich bin seid 2 Wochen nur Überstunden am ziehen, Samstag muß ich auch Arbeiten. Und mein Urlaub der eigendlich Montag beginnt mußte ich heute auch verschieben.


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ??????
> 
> Ich fahre da aber auch sehr Emotionslos, wenn überhaupt.
> Ich bin seid 2 Wochen nur Überstunden am ziehen, Samstag muß ich auch Arbeiten. Und mein Urlaub der eigendlich Montag beginnt mußte ich heute auch verschieben.



So schlimm wird es schon nicht werden...


Den Bericht hat der Pressewart der SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul an die Presse verteilt ...immer schön mit Lokalkolorit!


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin so ab ca. 16:00 Uhr für 2 h da.
> 
> 
> bin dann da ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> So schlimm wird es schon nicht werden...


 
Ich bin ziemlich ausgepumpt momentan, mir steht der Kopf im momentan nicht zum Radfahren.
Ich werde wohl aber da sein am Samstag. 
Ich will dann mal im Urlaub einfach eine Woche nur am Strand rumliegen und danach, komm ich wieder, mit richtig Dampf.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich will dann mal im Urlaub einfach eine Woche nur am Strand rumliegen .


 und immer schön die Radhose an für die "Kante"


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Name ist Programm.
> 
> Viel Spass mit den anderen Spielsachen aus Polen.


DHL bracuht aber lange das Care-Paket aus BG ist noch unterwegs ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> DHL bracuht aber lange das Care-Paket aus BG ist noch unterwegs ...



Yepp, die trödeln ein bisschen.

Sendungsverfolgung

Vielleicht hätte ich es doch direkt auf dem Sportplatz ausliefern lassen sollen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

der Karton ist angekommen, sieht aber aus, als ob er durch ein Krisengebiet gereist ist ...

Karton mit Flyer ist drin ..
Vielen Dank


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> der Karton ist angekommen, sieht aber aus, als ob er durch ein *Krisengebiet* gereist ist ...
> 
> Karton mit Flyer ist drin ..
> Vielen Dank



Buh! 

Bei uns ist alles ruhig.

Viel Spass und vielen Dank!


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bonne,

muss Flöhe hüten. Wird eher 18:00 Uhr heute.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

Lese deinen Post erst jetzt.
Mist bin bis 18:10 dagewesen.
Na da sind die Top Vereinmitglieder, die helfen sicher, schreib bitte hier was heute noch danke
Bonne


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ....... schreib bitte hier was heute noch danke
> Bonne



Klasse Strecke da in Pracht. Ich empfehle aber die Regenreifen.
Pump Track ist übrigens weich wie Buttercreme 


Bis morgen & Gruß

Micha



PS: Bitte Wurzelsepp noch trocken föhnen 

Danke!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn du im Pumptrack warst, bist du morgen dran ...ist doch kein Mud-Track.
Der bleibt morgen draußen!

Hoffentlich hast du ihn nicht allzusehr umgeflügt!

Bitte lösch wo der Bogen liegt ...man weiß nie wer mitliest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn du im Pumptrack warst, bist du morgen dran ...ist doch kein Mud-Track.
> Der bleibt morgen draußen!
> 
> Hoffentlich hast du ihn nicht allzusehr umgeflügt!
> ...



Ich war doch nicht auf dem heiligen Pimp Track.
Ich hab's ihm angesehen wie weich der ist


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ...Bitte lösch wo der Bogen liegt ...man weiß nie wer mitliest ...



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es.

Bin ich jetzt Europameister?


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

Du kannst in der Dusche die Seife aufheben, die ist aber ganz klein und du musst lange suchen

Jetzt aber mal wieder im Ernst

Würde mich freuen dich mal kennenzulernen ...

Also Leute bis morgen


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Team III nach Pracht!





Alle Mann Seife suchen


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Du kannst in der Dusche die Seife aufheben, die ist aber ganz klein und du musst lange suchen
> 
> Jetzt aber mal wieder im Ernst
> 
> ...



Trotz deines in manchen Kreisen überaus verlockenden Angebots, müßen wir das noch etwas verschieben.

Halte durch.

Euch allen einen erfolgreichen Tag in Pracht.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

danke bis dann 
bonne


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Team III nach Pracht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tazz darf nicht Seife suchen?


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tazz darf nicht Seife suchen?



 Die Herren sind dort sehr genant.


Danke für die Wünsche.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Herren sind dort sehr genant.
> 
> 
> Danke für die Wünsche.
> ...



Also doch alles Mädchen.

Kann ich mich noch anmelden und ist das nach Gewichtsklassen unterteilt?

Würde gerne im Heavyweight starten.

Ich erwarte das alle Titelträger aus KBU kommen.

Frei nach Rutemöller "Machet Otze"


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte das alle Titelträger aus KBU kommen.



Voller Teilerfolg!

Zumindest was Solanum und mich angeht. O.K. Solanum Vize....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (12. Juli 2009)

*Glückwunsch *

Aber mit Schutzblech  Keine Lust auf Einheitsbraun gehabt 

Zum Vergleich:

http://www.meik64.de/Shows-09/Pracht/Rennen-13-30/slides/DSC_0082.html

http://www.meik64.de/Shows-09/Pracht/Rennen-13-30/slides/DSC_0063.html


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch *
> 
> Aber mit Schutzblech  Keine Lust auf Einheitsbraun gehabt
> 
> ...



Danke!

Das mit dem Schutzblech war Teil meiner Taktik 
Brille unbedingt sauber halten 
Daher auch unbedingt vorne fahren um die Drecksäue hinter mir zu haben.

Iris und ich können es uns auch überhaupt nicht erklären, dass wir fast die einzigen mit Schutzblech vorne waren


----------



## joscho (12. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Iris und ich können es uns auch überhaupt nicht erklären, dass wir fast die einzigen mit Schutzblech vorne waren



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Gewicht kann nicht der Grund sein. Ein Shockblade (vorne) wiegt 115 Gr. Da schleppte wohl Mancher ein vielfaches an Dreck mit sich rum


----------



## rippi3 (12. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Aber mit Schutzblech  Keine Lust auf Einheitsbraun gehabt


 
Hab' ein paar Bilder aus Pracht in mein Album geladen - stimmt, Delgado sieht immer aus, wie aus dem Ei gepellt 

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Hab' ein paar Bilder aus Pracht in mein Album geladen - ......




Super Bilder 

Bonne hat mir hier irgendwas zugeflüstert:





Klang irgenwie nach ... _kleines Stück Seife runter gefallen ... kannst Du mir suchen helfen_ .... oder so


----------



## rippi3 (12. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Super Bilder
> 
> Klang irgenwie nach ... _kleines Stück Seife runter gefallen ... kannst Du mir suchen helfen_ .... oder so


Aha - deshalb wendet sich Carlo beschämt zur Seite und der rechts von Dir grinst so 
Jedenfalls hast Du anschliessend so geguckt:


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Super Bilder
> 
> Bonne hat mir hier irgendwas zugeflüstert:
> 
> ...



Und was du als aufmerksamer, hilfsbereiter Mensch geantwortet hast ist jetzt nicht schwer zu erahnen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Platzierungen​
Hinter jeden Europameister steht ein guter Doc...äh es muß natürlich Doktorin heißen


----------



## Tazz (12. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und was du als aufmerksamer, hilfsbereiter Mensch geantwortet hast ist jetzt nicht schwer zu erahnen.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren Platzierungen​
> Hinter jeden Europameister steht ein guter Doc...äh es muß natürlich Doktorin heißen




Da möchte ich mich doch noch gerne dranhängen 

Auch von mir 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
zu euren Platzierungen ​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juli 2009)

*Schön war's!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörnchen (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja gedacht Du willst mir die Seife zustecken! 

Grüße von der rechts von Dir, grinst so....


----------

